# Amaya XT. How good is it for sewing caps?



## atmgi (Sep 25, 2006)

I am considering purchasing an Amaya XT.
How well does it sew hats?


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

We use the Xt for hats and don't have any problems. I sew with the extended wacf driver, some people hate this set up and switch to a conventional cap frame. There is a really good video on this page AmayaUsers: an independent resource for Melco Amaya users


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We also have the XT and do hats with great ease. It can also do the embroidering farther around the hat with the extended wacf than most machines.


----------

